# I have absoulutely no idea what career I want to pursue!



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

This is been causing me SO much stress these past few months. After high school, I felt like I knew what I wanted to major in. I went to community college, and got my associates in a field that I realized I DIDN'T actually like during my last semester. I decided to take a semester off to figure out exactly what I want to major in before I go to university. I keep thinking about it, but I keep coming up blank.

How does someone decide, "Cool, this is what I want to do for the majority of 35/40 years of my life." I think of things that I MIGHT want to do, but there's always a catch. I'm afraid of wasting my time, especially if it's going to cost me thousands of dollars. Seriously, if college wasn't so astronomically expensive, I probably wouldn't be so stressed. If I don't make the right decision the first time, I'm screwed. I'd love to be able to attempt a major, and if I fail at it or I don't like it, no big deal, I'll just try another one.

I have a bunch of things that I'm interested in, but would I really want to make any of those a career? I'm interested in psychology, biology, and music, but just being interested in those isn't a career. You actually have to be smart to get a job in any of those fields. It doesn't help that my parents are always throwing jabs at me, making me feel like a freak for not figuring it out yet. They're making it seem like I need to choose right now, or I'm doomed forever.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## eeyoredragon (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey NoEgo.

There are people who are currently working in fields totally unrelated to their degree. Anyways, since you mentioned that you have an Associate's, then have you taken your GE courses yet? If so, then are they transferable to your desired college? I'm not sure if your college operates the same way, but usually students take broad GE courses the first two years, and then take major-specific courses the last two years. This period of time gives you the opportunity to explore various fields and change your major if you decide to do so. You wouldn't be "wasting" your time because these courses are required after all even though they're general ed. Sorry about your parents...it sucks that their approach isn't supportive or helpful.



> You actually have to be smart to get a job in any of those fields


That's not necessarily true. Work hard, put in the effort, be willing to ask for help from your professors/TAs when you need it, do some networking and build relationships etc.

p.s. I changed my major a few times, and ended up adding a minor on top of it. I know some people who double-majored because they wanted to pursue both fields.


----------



## Amina01 (Jul 2, 2016)

See if you can do an internship or something like that in any of the fields you might be interested in, even if it means you take off another year or two from college while you try some things. Also, make sure to do some research and know what the typical career path is like in each field, and what the major challenges are. By that, I mean both the challenges of actually doing the work, and the challenges of progressing in the field and advancing your career. Be aware that sometimes people might not want to tell you the full story because they don't want to discourage you, and because they don't want others to know how discouraged they really might be about certain things. I'm not sure how to get completely around that, but you might try joining some forums where people are in each of those fields and feel that they can speak anonymously.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I have two letters for you: IT. Computers and the internet are the future. Professionals in this field are high in demand, and are likely to be even more so. If I didn't know what to study, I'd study that.

As for the interests you mentioned, psychology and biology sound OK (I guess your chances of employment depend on where you live), and music I think is a bad idea.


----------



## sarahcs (Jul 14, 2016)

I have the same problem. I just finished community college, still have no idea what i wanna do with my life. And it doesn't help that my SA is causing the majority of my concerns toward any career idea I have.


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Trial and error. How to successfully know what you want to do. Nothing beats going out there, realising you hate this job, hate the next one and the next one and THE OMG I LOVE THIS JOB. Yeah in all honesty, once you get better social skills, you will enjoy any job as you can do w/e the fk you want with your charisma.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

In my opinion

- Your options with "music" for the future are either teaching or becoming a performer. The performer makes way more money than the teacher (of course if he gets recorded by a studio, etc), for achieving that you don't need to actually go to college to learn music, how many "artist" did? I will choose to pursue that as a hobby rather than a career. I think you will also have the option to make your own studie and stuff but I think that is more about having the equipment and knowing how to use it.

- Psychology is overflooded.

- Biology might be good, I don't know about the state of the field. You can teach or work as a scientist. Of the options you say, this one sounds better (in my opinion). You can think about pursuing Biochemistry instead, sounds like something in high demand.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

My boss explained this to me, and I'm absolutely going to butcher his words if I try to copy what he said, so I'll just paraphrase: no ones getting the perfect job that's going to make them completely happy, but what you can do is pick something that you'll excel at, and you can pick something that will give you a good living and security. 

Figure out a job that meets your needs. Not your interests, your needs. Find a field that has the right hours that you like, the right pay for the type of life you want, and whatever level of flexibility vs stability that you need, and then study with the goal of ending up in that job.


----------



## tsal19 (Aug 10, 2016)

I think a job you are truely interested is alot better unless the pay sucks ***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

